# choppy waves



## screamin'reels (Nov 15, 2005)

Still new to yakkin...seas were a little rough for saturday but we insisted on running baits...umm yeah...IMPOSSIBLE...we couldnt get past the first breakers...all the lines and leaders got tangled in the worse mess ive ever seen...reminded me of a rubberband ball...the yak got all washed up and beat the hell out of us...sooo still determined to get some sharkin' in my buddy tried to hit it solo...we had him all pumped up and he attacked....or got attacked, we were so busy laughing until tears i may have missed some of his attempt, anyways the first wave turned the kayak sideways (uh oh) the second one destroyed him and yep you got it...flipped him. Needless to say we gave up on the ocean and fished the inlet for the rest of the day...i landed my first speckeled trout...nice catch...if any of you can stop laughing at us long enough to reply let us know if there is any tactics or things we need to know if it is even possible to get out on choppy days...i dont know if i can go all winter with out yakkin out some baits....good sharkin'....later
Dave


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Hmmmm, remindes me of Sharkfest 2005  if for nutten else watchn some of the heros tryn to yak baits out and it took some little gal that aint never been on a yak before to show us how it was done. There are days that the fishn gods just aint gonna let ya do it, thats why they invented Cold Beer.


----------



## fstrthnu (Jun 14, 2005)

I was with screemin'reels this last saturday and he's not joking when he says it was rough out.  It was pretty good entertainment watching him and our other buddy try to get out there though.  

We were forced to drop our baits in the intercoastal, which didn't yield any takers....except for a barge that somehow managed to get my line and my buddies line.  Luckily we reeled in fast enough to avoid getting spooled or having to cut loose...


----------



## screamin'reels (Nov 15, 2005)

fstrthnu said:


> I was with screemin'reels this last saturday and he's not joking when he says it was rough out.  It was pretty good entertainment watching him and our other buddy try to get out there though.
> 
> We were forced to drop our baits in the intercoastal, which didn't yield any takers....except for a barge that somehow managed to get my line and my buddies line.  Luckily we reeled in fast enough to avoid getting spooled or having to cut loose...


all in all....one hell of a weekend


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

try swimming the yak out,then hopping on.thats what i do.you can push it up the wave b4 it breaks,and then swim to it and repeat with the next wave.if you time it correctly it works reallygood. i fing coming back in w/o getting drowned harder....lol.every time i think i got it a huge wave comes behind me when im in like 3 feet of water and i get nailed


----------



## glen721 (Jul 25, 2004)

It's kind of like surfing. You have to time it right. Find a spot where the waves aren't as big and in between sets paddle out as fast as you can. The same thing coming back in. You basically ride the waves in and once you get near the sand get out of your kayak quick and pull her out of the water or you'll get pounded.

Oh yeah, make sure everything's tied down good so if you do flip, you won't lose anything.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Launching*

I tried launnching at Dam Neck this summer. Waves were 2-4 feet and breaking right at the beach. I failed miserably  

I took some time to watch the waves and see if I could see any cadence/rythym and I could not.
After about 15 minutes of this,... a little blonde girl about 12 years old and the face of an angel, carrying a surf board comes by with her father and told me I was doing it wrong. She told me to find a part of the beach were he waves were not breaking right at the beach and to look areas were the water rolled up higher onto the beach.

She was right. I got out on my first shot just by going about 300 feet up the beach. I was still shaky at it but I could see what she had told me.

Come to find out, this little girl also paddles her own "Necky Zoar" and launches at Sandbridge all the time with her dad.

I


----------



## Russell (Jun 14, 2005)

I do believe that ya'll recieved several warnings about an inflatable in the ocean......LOL


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Russell said:


> I do believe that ya'll recieved several warnings about an inflatable in the ocean......LOL



Yep, still having a hard time picturing how an inflatable would be able to cut through a wave. Rigid plastic, no problem for some yaks, some are definitely designed to handle bigger waves, some are not so good at it. Take it easy, and only go if you are confident you can handle the conditions. I know it may be funny to see some one roll their yak,may even seem like fun, (if water is not too frigid), but big waves can put a hurting on you in a hurry.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Lots of kayak surfers wear helmets. I wonder why that is? And some SOT surfers use thigh straps or lapbelts to keep from being washed right out of the yak.  It's tough in the impact zone.

An inflatible isn't gonna hack it except on relatively calm days.


----------



## screamin'reels (Nov 15, 2005)

Russell said:


> I do believe that ya'll recieved several warnings about an inflatable in the ocean......LOL


it wasnt an inflatable


----------

